# Excited about the 26 Nosler



## Springville Shooter

......not because I like the particular round, but because of the new 2.5 inch version of the ultra Mag case. For years I have been a fan of Dakota rounds and have always thought that Remington and Winchester missed the boat during the RUM, WSM, WSSM, RSAUM days when they excluded the Medium length ULtra Mag or, in my opinion, practical sized ultra mag. Soon enough, the new 26 will be necked up to both 7MM and 30 cal filling a nice niche between the standard mags and the super mags. The new case benefits from the fact that it is rebated to use the standard magnum bolt face unlike my Dakota. 

So, if you ever thought you wanted to upgrade your 7 mag or 300 win, a simple re chambering will transform your rifle to accept the sexy new 2.5 inch super mag.-------SS


----------



## DallanC

I'd highly recommend only reloaders get into some of these calibers... mfgs seem to be dumping older calibers in favor of some of these new wizbang calibers. Who knows what the lifetime of some of these will be.

For example, when's the last time Remington made greenbox ammo for the 7STW, the caliber THEY standardized? 2006? Its a great caliber, one I still love but unless you like dropping $80-90 a box on the Nosler Custom stuff, its now a caliber only reloaders really shoot because you just cant find affordable ammunition. I'd be worried about jumping on the bandwagon of some of these niche new calibers if I wasn't a reloader.

IMO, of course 

-DallanC


----------



## Springville Shooter

+1. Chances are that if you don't reload, you will not see the benefits offered by this type of cartridge anyway. NO cartridge in the world is worth $5.00 per round. Yes, that includes you Mr. Lazzeroni. 

I built an STW that my stepdad fell in love with. I gave it to him and continue to load for it. 150 Scirocco's at 3300 fps has served him well.------SS


----------



## swbuckmaster

Looks like a barrel burner that will last long enough to find a load it likes. 

I think id like the 6.5 creedmore better.


----------



## Mtnbeer

When I went to the Nosler booth at ShotShow, I talked to the guy that designed the 26 Nosler. They designed that cartridge to fully recognize the value of wildcats off the case. Personally, I'd love to create a 27 Nosler, but would hate to buy the brass.

Also, I told the Nosler guys they need to sell magnum rifle brass in boxes of 50, not 25. Most reloaders I know would rather load up 50 rounds (unless doing load development).


----------



## waspocrew

I think it sounds like a cool cartridge- I've thought a 6.5 would be pretty awesome to have someday. By the time I get around to picking one up, I'm sure there will be plenty of years worth of performance reviews on the 26 Nosler!


----------



## Bo0YaA

I agree the wildcat aspect is cool and I cant wait to see what they come up with. But, the actual 26 its self is a waste of powder. The gain you get over the 264 win mag or even the 6.5x284 (for those who hate belted mags) is relatively small vs the amount of powder difference between them. I would rather get 15 shots 200 fps slower out of a 264 vs 10 shots out of the 26 personally. Oh and I love how they are advertising "Flat shooting out to 415 yards" but what they don't tell you is that you have to be 5" high at 100 to accomplish it lol. I predict this cartridge will fade quickly other than for wildcaters.


----------



## Springville Shooter

swbuckmaster said:


> Looks like a barrel burner that will last long enough to find a load it likes.
> 
> I think id like the 6.5 creedmore better.


You are right on, but remember that the crowd that they are marketing to spends far more time bragging about their rifles than they do practicing with them. I would guess that the optimum accuracy life will be around 1000 rounds. Then again, people say the same thing about my 25AI and it is still holding up fine after 1000 rounds. Like the 284 win, this case is far more valuable as a base for wildcatting than it will be as the 26 Nosler. I'll sign up right now for a 28, 30, and 33 Nosler. The 35 Nolser wouldnt be too bad either, nor would the 27 Nosler for those of you who worship Jack O'Connor.-----SS


----------



## Bax*

I think there is some potential for the round personally. But I agree that it was an answer to a question that few asked and even fewer cared to answer. 

Only time will tell if it really does end up being viable over the long term but I think it does hold some appeal for long range hunters. I'd imagine that this will open up some antelope hunting interest for lots of hunters. But I am more interested to see what happens with a 7mm wildcat personally. 

Ps- I think Lazzeroni has some cool stuff people should look at before committing to this


----------



## Springville Shooter

Bax* said:


> Ps- I think Lazzeroni has some cool stuff people should look at before committing to this


Lazzeroni is cool but his cartridges, like the Dakota line, require a larger boltface than the standard magnum. I have loaded a 7.82 Patriot and I can say that in order to achieve Lazzeroni's advertised velocities that you must load their specific bullets which are undersized and coated to create less pressure. They work great but cost much. I love my Dakota and have always tried to talk folks into the 7 Dakota. Those who have converted have become disciples.

This new case will have the benefit of the standard length action and standard magnum boltface. As far as the 6.5 version, I forcast that it will be an accurate screamer. Those willing to pay the price in ammuntion and barrel life will hold a true hot rod in their hands. I'll take mine in 7MM thank you.-------SS


----------

